# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paver Laying Rates

## Peter Jones

Hi 
I have looked but there are no current threads giving me the info am after,  I live in Perth (south of the river) and would like to know if anybody has any idea what the going rate for laying pavers (labour only)I have about 95sq mts to do, nice flat easy access back yard no pools or fancy  shapes and not quite sure which particular paver am going to use yet. Appreicate any replies, 
Rgds Peter

----------


## jags

Hi peter
I got two quotes one $22 the other $25 m2 in the end i used a ex landscaper i was put on to by a friend I worked with him to do the job as i love to learn new things . He's a great guy and charges $40 per  hour  and can do most things retic ,paving lawn ,retainning walls  and planting .It worked  out that by using one person to do everything and working with him i saved about $2,000 to $5,000  
 i did a big search for pavers in perth and could not find any at a reasonable price that looked good .So in the end i went for cut recon limestone blocks 250 x60 x 500 at $30 m2 one  pallet i got was very bad quality and i am getting them replaced but the others look great and have had many comment from friend  . 
Pm if you want some details  
i will try and get a thread up about my garden reno tomorrow with some pic of the pavers . 
Rob

----------


## Rex

Peter Jones how did you go finding a paver? 
jags do you have any photos of the paving you got done?  Really interested! Does he do driveways do you know? 
Thanks!

----------


## Peter Jones

Hi Rex 
Didn't get anywhere, it was for my lad and he has a mate of a mate doing it for slabs . Jags thanks for the input  
Rgds Peter

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Out of interest I charge about $50 /sq.m in Sydney....for jobs over 100sq.m the rate will go down.

----------

